# Chauffeur2's Promotion



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS CHAUFFEUR2

PROMOTED TO MANAGER.

Very Deserving Indeed.

Sweetheart Congrats


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratz


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Dave. Well done. Keep up the good work


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Chauffer2


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Congratz Dave*

*Well Done and Well Deserved*:4-clap:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Dave!! Well done :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dave* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Dave. Well deserved. :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Dave - well deserved indeed!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Dave.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done! !


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations Dave.


Jen56 said:


> Sweetheart Congrats


 Now Jen, don't get mushy on us on the open forum. :embarased: :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Dave .. well deserved


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Chauffeur2: 2Congrats!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone, your wishes and congrats are truly appreciated.

:4-cheers:

Regards,


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well deserved*


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats article master


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats Dave :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Dave ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again folks....it's truly appreciated.

@bry...Thanks for the "New" title...I love it! :laugh:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Dave


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Dave! Well-deserved promotion - and great news for the forum in general and the Articles area in particular. :smile:


----------

